

Obama administration knew millions could not keep their health insurance - partyanimal
http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/29/21222195-obama-administration-knew-millions-could-not-keep-their-health-insurance?lite

======
acdha
Without the attempted dramatization, this appears to be a case of hair-
splitting: people can keep their policies but if the insurance provider
chooses to change the policy, they must then bring it up to code because it's
no longer the one someone was happy with.

